# Labeling for



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok somewhere I found a book on the labeling laws of cosmetics, lotions, soaps, etc but can't remember where I saw it or who sells/has it. 
Can someone help me?
Thanks, Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's on the brambleberry site. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And it's by Marie Gale. She has a blog, too, I think.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks you!


----------

